

Amazon Boss Taught Me When To Quit - davetong
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2012/06/amazon-boss-taught-me-when-to-quit/

======
kjhughes
The version of this story appearing directly on the author's (Chris Harvey's)
blog has been submitted and discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4160550>

